# Alum creek today



## Bassman24 (Dec 4, 2015)

Had a good day at alum caught 6 all together but they were the right ones


----------



## Nohaha (May 10, 2013)

Nice! Congrats guys.


----------



## Bassman24 (Dec 4, 2015)

Nohaha said:


> Nice! Congrats guys.


Thanks


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

nice ones! what kind of water temp were you seeing?


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Bassman24 said:


> Had a good day at alum caught 6 all together but they were the right ones


Nice pics. Good job. Also was wondering about the temp. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bassman24 (Dec 4, 2015)

cane pole said:


> Nice pics. Good job. Also was wondering about the temp. Thanks for posting.


39 to 40 on main lake and 41 to 43 in the Coves I went in ,I stayed in the south pool .


----------



## Bassman24 (Dec 4, 2015)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> nice ones! what kind of water temp were you seeing?


39 to 40 main lake 41 to 43 in the coves that’s all south pool temperatures never went north.


----------



## klineka (Mar 22, 2018)

Great fish! if you dont mind sharing, what kinds of lures did you catch those on and how deep were you fishing? 
Something like jerkbaits or jigs if I had to guess?
Trying to determine if its still winter mode or if its closer to prespawn/staging


----------



## Bassman24 (Dec 4, 2015)

klineka said:


> Great fish! if you dont mind sharing, what kinds of lures did you catch those on and how deep were you fishing?
> Something like jerkbaits or jigs if I had to guess?
> Trying to determine if its still winter mode or if its closer to prespawn/staging


Caught them all on a ned rig


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Is that like a drop shot rig? Don't keep up with all the bass set ups anymore. Good job, wind was tough I bet!


----------



## Bassman24 (Dec 4, 2015)

It’s a jig head with a z man Trd treaded on it , the trd is like a senko cut in half it looks kind of dumb but if you work it real slow on a hump or any were you marked fish it’s a killer


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Love me some ned rigs.... I caught soooooo many fish on it last year. On his jig heads though.... the wire has broken off of many. A small price to pay.
We call'em turd rigs.... that's how you pronounce TRD isn't it?


----------



## Bassman24 (Dec 4, 2015)

Gottagofishn said:


> Love me some ned rigs.... I caught soooooo many fish on it last year. On his jig heads though.... the wire has broken off of many. A small price to pay.


The ones that z man make,there wires do come off after about 7 to 10 fish it seems but I don’t really think they help that much .


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

All you need to do after the wire breaks is to wind a keeper hump on the hook and coat it with fingernail polish or five minute epoxy. Can also use a fine wire and leave the ends stick out about 1/16" and anchor with epoxy.


----------



## Bassman24 (Dec 4, 2015)

Shortdrift said:


> All you need to do after the wire breaks is to wind a keeper hump on the hook and coat it with fingernail polish or five minute epoxy. Can also use a fine wire annd leave the ends stick out about 1/16" and anchor with epoxy.


Never thought about that thanks


----------



## ILikaFish (Mar 13, 2018)

Nice Looking Fish. I havn't had much luck on that rig, must be working it wrong.


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Ok like a turd on a jighed! Or a Vienna sausage!! Haha. Thx for the scoop on the poop.


----------

